# Superheroes Party



## sticktrick (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi there,
in 2016 I want to do a scary superheroes party (indoor, so no yard).
Do you got any ideas on that?

I think of a joker style party...so there are bloody presents...everything is like arkham asylum etc....
If you got ideas around this or any other...please let me know.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wellll, your Superheroes could have turned into Zombies


----------



## darkrose42 (Sep 2, 2016)

sticktrick said:


> Hi there,
> in 2016 I want to do a scary superheroes party (indoor, so no yard).
> Do you got any ideas on that?
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of doing a similar theme this year.
The Arkham Asylum idea is a good one. Depending on the size of your space you could incorporate other DC universe villains as well. (You could probably get some good ideas from the Dark Knight and Suicide Squad movies.)

For decorations you could use things like wanted posters for different villains (or heroes if you wanted to stick with the villains' perspective), artwork or posters of Batman, Superman, etc defaced by the Joker. (Joker was here, Y so serious?, etc written across them in red ink. The big red Joker smile drawn on artwork.)
You could also (depending on time and budget) make up props to look like dead superheroes. (Using skeletons or other Halloween figure props.)


----------



## Henrie (Sep 27, 2016)

It's a superb idea. Really cool. I've been thinking of having an all vampire and werewolves theme. Sort of love those and I'm stuck with what to decide for party favors. http://www.abbeyroadentertainment.com/blog/party-ideas/5-diy-party-favours-next-party/ I found some ideas online, but quite not the one I need.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

darkrose42 said:


> I'm thinking of doing a similar theme this year.
> The Arkham Asylum idea is a good one. Depending on the size of your space you could incorporate other DC universe villains as well. (You could probably get some good ideas from the Dark Knight and Suicide Squad movies.)
> 
> For decorations you could use things like wanted posters for different villains (or heroes if you wanted to stick with the villains' perspective), artwork or posters of Batman, Superman, etc defaced by the Joker. (Joker was here, Y so serious?, etc written across them in red ink. The big red Joker smile drawn on artwork.)
> You could also (depending on time and budget) make up props to look like dead superheroes. (Using skeletons or other Halloween figure props.)


I like these ideas a lot. My idea was to have a disturbed heroes thing. Not so much zombies or dead heroes, but rather heroes that have become villains. There's a Reverse Flash that already exists, for example. Do a way darker version of reverse heroes.


----------



## DTRobers (Sep 2, 2016)

One idea (that was an actual story arc) is Batman as a vampire. Pasty skin, fangs, blazing red eyes... Another possibility is Spiderman morphed into more of a physical spider. Extra limbs and a pair of nasty mandibles poking through his costume. Lots of possibilities. Aquaman as an Innsmouth style fish hybrid or maybe Wolverine as a werewolf.


----------

